

Why You Should Care About the Health of the US Treasury Market - jim_greco
https://medium.com/@jgreco/why-you-should-care-about-the-health-of-the-us-treasury-market-8b2e11af1fe7

======
ThomasM86
Very well written. Depicting current state of the Treasury market. Somehow
nobody cares until something is gong to happen and they are going to need a
scapegoat.

------
galen211
hmm so at the nexus of the money system, there is a marketplace run by banks
with very little oversight from regulators. Sounds reasonable.

